# HELP My pig has something coming out it's butt.



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

It looks like a clown nose, red and round, maybe the rectum popping out?
A friend who has done pigs said it might be a cyst or tumor, but it looks like innards to me. Has anyone had this happen and what on earth should I do if anything?
We got them late spring, so they are still young, I have two of them, they came from Canada I think. I hope I don't have to put it down as the other would get lonely......... :grump:


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I wish I knew what he did, do you think the veg oil would really work- lg animal vets are hard to come by round here.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I know it will work. I have used the method. It will be an unsightly mess for a few days but the prolapse will withdraw. Put the vegetable oil in an old squirt bottle and spray liberally. I am unaccustomed to giving out bum information but in this case I make the exception.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks - I'll try it out, simple solution to a real bummer of a problem!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Preparation H?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

susieM said:


> Preparation H?


or preparation P?
I can't believe I am going home to oil a pig's behind, if you had told me even a year ago I would be even contemplating this I would have punched you in the nose!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Hill Crest Farm said:


> or preparation P?
> I can't believe I am going home to oil a pig's behind, if you had told me even a year ago I would be even contemplating this I would have punched you in the nose!


Don't forget to add the pigs and their oiled bottoms to your sigline.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Gives new meaning to the words, "Greased Pig", doesn't it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

There is an alternate treatment that I never referenced as I thought the tools would not be available and some would not want to apply the procedure. This method uses a small short length tube similar to what a lady rolls hair on. The tool is the device used to apply a band to castrate a calf. The tube is inserted in the rectum with a portion of the tube remaining protruded. The band is applied over the prolapse and onto the tube. This process cuts the circulation off and the prolapse atrophies in a few days and the tube falls out. Do not laugh at this as it is also a technique used to remove hemmoroids in humans, just different tools


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

agmantoo said:


> There is an alternate treatment that I never referenced as I thought the tools would not be available and some would not want to apply the procedure. This method uses a small short length tube similar to what a lady rolls hair on. The tool is the device used to apply a band to castrate a calf. The tube is inserted in the rectum with a portion of the tube remaining protruded. The band is applied over the prolapse and onto the tube. This process cuts the circulation off and the prolapse atrophies in a few days and the tube falls out. Do not laugh at this as it is also a technique used to remove hemmoroids in humans, just different tools




EWWWWWW,


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair, standing over my shoulder is emphatically whacking me on the back and concurring with Agmantoo -she says to tell you she used to use a syringe case - not the hypodermic needle nor the syringe itself but the plastic syringe CASE (tube) that the syringe came in for this very purpose.

(For the record, I knew nothing about this when I married her.)


----------

